# Honda/BMW



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

I apologize if this is a repost. Someone turned their honda into a 5-series.


----------



## Rsavory (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh Dear! For all the money they spent on that junk they could have bought a real one.


----------



## kendenton (Oct 31, 2005)

That's an abomination


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

MY EYES!!!:slap: :flame: :irate: : puke: :loco: :nono: :violent:


----------



## n pinson (Feb 24, 2006)

BmW745On19's said:


> MY EYES!!!:slap: :flame: :irate: : puke: :loco: :nono: :violent:


Amen :tsk:


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

Even worse than the E36 Ford Escort from "Pimp My Ride"!

: puke: 

-J.


----------



## Rob V (Apr 4, 2005)

OMG....you've got to be kidding. Give me just a moment while I swallow the burnding dry heave that just came up.


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

And why the f*ck is it in a cow pasture??

--J.


----------



## jryguyi (Feb 9, 2006)

Looks more like a Grand AM


----------



## mrdell4150 (Jan 7, 2006)

eewwwww, most disgusting engine compartment and body kit ever! Ricer alert! Ricer Alert!


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

That's just WRONG!!!


----------



## mdc (Dec 30, 2005)

yikes! that's just wrong . . .


----------



## mimic (Jan 9, 2006)

I've left better looking stuff in my toilette in the morning.


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

BmW745On19's said:


> MY EYES!!!:slap: :flame: :irate: : puke: :loco: :nono: :violent:


x2:bawling:


----------

